# roofing anatomy



## JasEE (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anybody have a good website to download pictures of different roofing anatomy


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

go to yahoo, type in roofing and click on pictures then search.

After about ayear in businss I had more photos than I knew what to do with.


----------

